
Data Science Beginner - khannavidur93
Can somebody please suggest good intro level books&#x2F;MOOCs for Data Science. Also what should be the reading material for further in-depth explanations.<p>Thanks
======
khannavidur93
Also, I have some prior experience with python but every blog I read, it
mentions R. Does it have a kind of upper hand?

